# Trump 2016 Draw and Comp details



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

This thread is just for people to see the comp and the draws.

Mods can this be stickied. Thanks

Please don't post the usual tripe on it 

We hope to organise some social stuff on it as well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

*Here we go folks........

 For  the Main trophy*.

3  Day Competition (Trump Saturday, Trump Sunday and Carnoustie championship  course.

Full handicap  Stableford (there are no gimmees)

All 3 scores to count.

*Â£12 entry fee for the comp.  *

Top 6 places  to be paid out.

We  will also have daily individual prizes for each course (at least 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]).

Prizes will be announced once I know everyone is in, if anyone  doesnâ€™t want to take part please send me an email to the trump email or a send  me a pm.

We will also  have a Blind pairâ€™s stableford for Trump Saturday.

We will also have a pairâ€™s betterball stableford  for Trump Sunday.

And  finally for Carnoustie we will have a AM AM Stableford (best 2 scores from each  team)

For those that  are only playing 1 day or a couple of events itâ€™s a Â£4 entry fee per event to  the pairs and AM AM event and daily individual  events.

We will also  have nearest the pins and we hope to have them on all par  3â€™s.


Now the  awkward bit, I really donâ€™t want to be collecting many payments up in Scotland  as we have enough work to do.

I  will email everyone my paypal account, so if people can help out and pay  beforehand that would be great.

Anyone  not wanting to take part in any off the competitions please let me know  asap.

And finally for  those that donâ€™t have a club handicap, our own handicap committee are in place  to award you with a handicap J


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

*Now for the hardcore that are doing  the full trip.........

 5 Day  Competition.*

Full handicap Stableford (there are no  gimmees)

4 scores to  count from the 5 rounds, those that are playing Murcar are welcome to join on as  well but all 4 scores count for you lot
:ears:

*Â£8* entry fee for the comp.  

Top 4 places to be  paid out.

Prizes will  be announced once I know everyone is in, if anyone doesnâ€™t want to take part  please send me an email to the trump email or a pm and Birchy will be round to  sort you out 
.

We will  also have a Russian Stableford for Cruden Bay.

We will also have daily individual prizes for each course (at  least 1[SUP]st[/SUP] and 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]).

We have some nearest the pin prizes as  well.

The 3 day comp  is completely separate from this so the total for entering both comps is  *Â£20.

*Now  the awkward bit, I really donâ€™t want to be collecting many payments up in  Scotland as we have enough work to do.

I will email everyone my paypal account, so if people can help  out and pay beforehand that would be great.

Anyone not wanting to take part in any off the  competitions please let me know asap.

And finally for those that donâ€™t have a club handicap, our own  handicap committee are in place to award you with a handicap J


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 174"]
[TR]
[TD="width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl70, width: 168, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Cruden Bay*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl70, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Thursday 28th  April*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl72, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*26 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl70, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*14:30 - 15:10*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl70, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]TIME
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]PLAYER
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent"]SCORE
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]14:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hobbit
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]14:40
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]14:50
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]IanG
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3  +2
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]REGION3 +1
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:10
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl69, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:20
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]15:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 78"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 104, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course 28th April
 Times TBC*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]
 Wes
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davemc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 171, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Murcar*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Friday 29th April*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*35 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*
10:45 Onwards


*
*[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]TIME
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent"]PLAYER
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:45
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Badger
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:55
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  Quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Jimaroid
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:05
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:15
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:25
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]bluewolf
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:35
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]davemc1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:45
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:55
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]iang
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]REGION3 +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:05
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne  2010
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 171, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Trump Rd1*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Saturday 30th April*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*43 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*
11:00 Onwards


*
*[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]TIME
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent"]PLAYER
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker khan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:10
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2Blue
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:20
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The albatross
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fairway  dodger
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:40
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:50
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne2010
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:10
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]davemc1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:20
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]IanG
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]12:40
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 171, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Trump Rd2*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Sunday 1st May*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*43 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*08:30 Onwards

*
*[TABLE="width: 128"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]08:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Jimaroid
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]08:40
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker khan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3 +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region3 +2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]08:50
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWILL
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne2010
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Iang
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:10
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:20
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:40
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fairway  dodger
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:50
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]davemc1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:10
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 80"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 107, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course Sunday 1st May times TBC
*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyWill
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker khan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker Khan +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Jimaroid
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region 3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]region3 +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]albatross
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]albatross+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]radbourne2010
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3 +2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 137"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 183, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Draw for Carnoustie Champ*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*Monday 2nd May*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*50 players*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, colspan: 2"]*09:00 Onwards

*
*[TABLE="width: 126"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, width: 104, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln  quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:10
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDID Kenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davemc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:20
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lanark
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fourdoors
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]chris  mcaff snr
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davie Ford  snr
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Toad
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Val
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Dave
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:40
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chiefio
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Wes
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]gregbwfc
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]WOOKIE
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]09:50
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hobbit
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hobbit +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Albatross  +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]The  albatross
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Richart
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Topoftheflop+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]jimaroid
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:10
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Junior
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]PaulDJ
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]iang
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bernix
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:20
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Oxfordcomma
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Liverbirdie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Merv79
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Drive4show
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:30
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]2blue
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Robobum
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Hacker  khan+1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:40
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Bluewolf
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]StuC
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Duffers
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]RickG
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl67, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]10:50
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Simon  chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Scouser
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]AndyW
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: right"]11:00
[/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Radbourne
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3  +2
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl68, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[TD="class: xl66, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Region 3  +1
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 78"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, width: 104, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course times TBC
*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Birchy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lincoln quaker
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Odvan
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]HDIDKenny
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Paperboy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Crawfy
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Lanark
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Fourdoors
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]chris mcaff snr
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Davie Ford snr
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Val
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Toad
[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 6, 2016)

[TABLE="width: 48"]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl66, width: 64, bgcolor: transparent"]Tuesday
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent"][/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: xl65, bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]*Carnoustie 2nd course times TBC*
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]Chellie  simon
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"]IanG
[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="bgcolor: transparent, align: left"][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 26, 2016)

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?page=view&resid=AFAB0DF2315827BB!960&authkey=!AMspipYDQ547qG0

Leaderboard and day to day comps!

Big thanks to Birchy for setting up the original sheet and Region3 for taking the time to doctor it for us.


If anyone can edit this please let me know.

As you will all see I have already put Birchys scores in :ears:


----------

